

Intel planning thumb-sized PCs for next year - drewjaja
http://www.arnnet.com.au/article/560171/intel-planning-thumb-sized-pcs-next-year/

======
voltagex_
There's a "prototype" of these around: [http://www.cnx-
software.com/2014/10/15/meego-t01-hdmi-tv-sti...](http://www.cnx-
software.com/2014/10/15/meego-t01-hdmi-tv-stick-supports-android-
windows-8-1-and-ubuntulinux/)

I'm looking forward to getting my hands on one when they are a little easier
to source (right now I'm not sure I'd get anything for my ~$120 on AliBaba)

